# her first redfish



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

my girlfriend caught her first redfish the other night...i have never caught a bigger slot red in my life weighed at gbb&t and it weighed a little over 8


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch, that's a trophy red right there.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

appreciate it konz


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job, nice red :clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you both had a good catch....:clap:clap:clap:clap a fishing partner you REALLY enjoy fishing with.


----------

